# How to Create a Proper Boat Name



## cbropes (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm new here, but not new to sailing. Mostly dighny racing, but now that I'm middle aged, I am doing more cruising. But, I digress. We have inherited a boat from my Dad. I'm looking to name it, but I thought there were "rules" to doing so. Rules such as should be 7 letters long with one repeating. Anyone know anything about this? I have read lots of posts and even Vigor's de/renaming ceremony, on renaming the boat, so I don't need help with that. Just what makes a proper name. Thanks, cbropes.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

7 letters only if named on a Tuesday. Any other day, and it must be a name, word or feeling found in the most recent Corona Commercial. Dos Equis will do also, plus it's the most interesting commercial in the world.

Just name it something that means something to somebody or to you and have a great time in it!


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

The more people's names used to create it the worse it probably would be. I like simple and easy to pronounce.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Just wire me $500 via Western Union, I will let you to name whatever you like but has to less less than 13 characters. If the name can not be pronounced by a Red Neck, that will another $500 more. We will provide you the Red Neck for the test.

Offer only good until this Friday at 5:00 pm..
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

About this time you may be sorry you asked.


----------



## cbropes (Jul 12, 2011)

Brian - really, huh? OK. So what I heard was 8 letters, one had to repeat. @rockDAWG - I have plenty of Red Necks here in Maine, so I'll be keeping the $1000. Thanks anyway. Going with a name that honors both my Dad (who gave me the boat) and my mom, who recently passed away (and whose illness was the reason for getting rid of the boat). The name to change is Scalawag, which I presume is a name @rockDAWG would like, so you can have that one. Cheers!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

Dad would be honored to have the boat re named after Mom.

Hopefully, Mom has a great double name like Barbara-Ann, Enola-Gay or Martha-Lewis.


----------



## arknoah (Oct 31, 2010)

DonScribner said:


> Just name it something that means something to somebody or to you and have a great time in it!


That's really all that matters.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

cbropes said:


> Going with a name that honors both my Dad (who gave me the boat) and my mom, who recently passed away (and whose illness was the reason for getting rid of the boat). Cheers!


Yes, something that is meaningful to you is the best. You are a good son, you make your parents proud.

Carry on


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

There is no rule for boat names. It should mean something to you and should be 
easy to pronounce but that is only my opinion. I think some of the good names I have heard over the years - Wanderer, Beowolf, Whisper, Sundeer, Windhorse, Spray, Avalon, Marimba, and dozens of others.


----------



## junkrig (Jun 3, 2011)

Someday you will be saying this name over an open radio net to a lock tender, bridge tender, marina owner, or Coast Guard. Pick one that (a) doesn't make you sound stupid, and (b) is reasonably easy for the person on the other end to spell.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

There are no "rules or restrictions" governed by tradition or superstition, but it might be informative to look at Office of Science and Technology 
to see how many others have used the name you choose for their US documented vessel. Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## Christian Winkler (Jul 14, 2011)

*Suggestions and a hint*



junkrig said:


> Someday you will be saying this name over an open radio net to a lock tender, bridge tender, marina owner, or Coast Guard. Pick one that (a) doesn't make you sound stupid, and (b) is reasonably easy for the person on the other end to spell.


This makes sense, junkrig. 

Additionally, cbropes, you could think about choosing a name which is able to make the mentioned communication partners smile. This will probably raise their cooperation efforts - as long as the smile doesn´t change to a lough because the name sounds ridiculous. :laugher

As I´ve given up hope to have my own boat one day I may tell you what my favourite name would be: _"Garlic Star"_

But maybe you shouldn´t rename it at all? Sailors in the old times said that renaming a boat will bring bad luck to it, and to the people on board.


Tell us about your decision!


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Enola Gay? C'mon! As Mr. Winkler mentioned, old superstition says keep the name. I did for two reasons- superstition (even though I'm not superstitious), and simplicity. It's easier to rationalize than trying to come up with something. So, for me, Sandpiper 2 is the name of my first boat. NOW it's meaningful.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

scal·a·wag (skl-wg) also scal·ly·wag (skl-)
n.
1. Informal A reprobate; a rascal.
2. A white Southerner working for or supporting the federal government during Reconstruction.

Scalawag is not a bad name for a boat. They can be a bit rascally from time to time.

Scalawag is a heck of a lot better then 'Titan Uranus' as one commercial vessel based in Hong Kong is named. Titan being a moon of Saturn and Uranus being, well, you know.


----------

